# Rockets to resign Barry



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Damn, Mark Berman of Fox26 has been the first to all the inside Rockets scoop lately. 

No info on the length or money, but Barry has come to some kind of an agreement with the Rockets. It also looks like Stoudamire won't be coming to Houston! Great news all around.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Rejoice rockets fans. Barry will come back so that means..............more fastbreak threepointers yay.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes... 2nd most important re-sign. 1st is Dikembe. We absolutely need him.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i havent even heard anything about them resigning dikembe... whats going on? do they really think yao can play without dikembe on the bench?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wonderful. He was our best three-point shooter, wasn't he?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's a 1 year deal. And Mutombo is out of the country right now, so the Rockets will work things out when he comes back. He isn't going anywhere.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

Its good we got barry back But it stinks we lost scott. He was also a good spark off the bench


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pacersrock31 said:


> Its good we got barry back But it stinks we lost scott. He was also a good spark off the bench


We? can we count you in as a Rockets fan? :biggrin:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> It's a 1 year deal. And Mutombo is out of the country right now, so the Rockets will work things out when he comes back. He isn't going anywhere.


 It doesn't sound like he's going anywhere, but the Rockets can't afford to lose him. The sooner he's inked, the better for me.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well when you think about who is going to bother signing him for 1 year except for the rockets who actually need him on the bench for yao's sake


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

a sign that the rox have been pressing hard to try and trade Wesley for a more servicable guard. DERMARR JOHNSON DAMNIT...


----------

